# WinCC V7.3 als OPC-UA Client



## Moti (22 April 2015)

Hallo Leute, 

ich verzweifele. geht darum das ich mit meiner WinCC auf einen "Atvise OPC-UA Server" zugreifen soll.  Problem ist nun, wenn ich im OPC-ITEM-Manager unter OPC-UA-Server die Server URL angebe und danach auf "Browse Server" klicke kommt immer wieder die meldung "*Dieser OPC-Server unterstüzt kein Browse-Interface*".

Jedoch kann ich im OPC-Scout ohne probleme auf den Server zugreifen. Was mache ich falsch? Überlese ich etwas wichtiges im Communication Manual von Siemens?

Danke im Voraus,

Timo


----------



## Timbo (13 November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das gleiche Problem bei der Verbindung zwschen Win CC 7.3 und einer Bachmann M! auf der der opc UA Server läuft.

hat jemand eine Lösung hier zu?

Gruß Timbo


----------



## Timbo (16 November 2015)

Allo zusammen,

der Siemens Suport brachte letztendlich doch die Lösung....

Diese Meldung ist recht normal wenn man keinen Server mit Signiertem Zertifikat anspricht.

Nachdem die meldung erschienen ist öffnet man folgenden Ordner im Dateiexplorer:

WINCC Installordner \opc\UAWrapper\PKI\CA\*rejected*\

und kopiert die Zertifikate in den Ordner

WINCC Installordner \opc\UAWrapper\PKI\CA\*certs*\

Ein schliesen und wieder öffnen des OPC-Item-Manager führt dazu das die Zertifikate neu eingelsen werden.

Jetzt sollte es möglich sein die Verbindung zu erstellen.


----------

